# [ 2010 ] Orlando for Adults suggestions beyond Disney



## Teddie2

We are going to Orlando for the first time.end of this month-- will have a full 7 days (nine but two are travel days) We are staying at the Sheraton Vistana  We wanted to just to one or two days at theme parks and thinking at this point Epcot one day and MGM or Universal the other.  We are not huge ride fans--no rollercoasters-- but tamer rides ok.  Not sure which is better universal or MGM
Other days we wondered if there are some must see's --not interested in sea world or gators (did gators in St Augustine). Like outdoors, nature, visiting interesting cities (like St Augustine).. any thoughts suggestions as well as best places to eat would be helpful thanks..


----------



## amyhwang

My husband and I went several times to Orlando before we had kids, and we always had a great time.  I have been now about 20 times, and have kids that are now 11 and 13 (been taking them since they were just out of diapers).

We have only been to Universal once, which compared to Disney was just about enough for me for a while.  I do enjoy roller coasters a bit, as long as the theme is fun, but my son (13) does not like anything fast.  Universal has big roller coasters, and many of them are a huge draw.  Their 3D simulator attractions are so realistic, I needed to take dramamine (lucky I had some chewable in my purse!).

My whole family enjoys the atmosphere at the 4 Disney parks, with Epcot being our all time favorite.  You could easily spend two days there alone.  MGM (they now call it DHS) is fun, but if you don't like roller coasters, then you won't want to do the Rock-n-Rollercoaster or maybe even Tower of Terror.  They have some fun shows there, though!  If you do decide to go to the Magic Kingdom, we try to go there early, as it gets crowded.  Animal Kingdom is fun for us, walking along the trails with the animals, and my kids like some of the shows and rides (Dinosaur is fun).

Shopping and dining at Downtown Disney is really nice - we LOVE Wolfgang Puck's restaurant there, both the "quick service" one and the table service one are really good!  We took the kids to Disneyquest once, and my head still hurts two years later from it....   No, it was okay, as I am 43 and enjoyed the "retro" arcade games.  Just don't need to go back.

I'd look at Universal's website or go to the library or bookstore for some guidebooks.  We feel the atmosphere at Disney is just a bit higher class, but if we were in our 20's and loved roller coasters, Universal would be more of a draw (although I did do the Hulk!).  We also didn't enjoy the restaurants as much at all at Universal (but our son has food allergies, which Disney is great with, and not one place at Universal was helpful with ingredients, not even as much as here at home at a typical Macaroni Grill, so that did have an influence on my opinion as well as food quality).

Orlando is huge.  First time, my husband and I went and stayed at a Residence Inn (I had been before but he hadn't ever been on a vacation in his life).  We only did Disney parks, but ate and shopped all over Kissimmee and had fun.  So, I'd definitely get some guide books as there is a lot there.

Maybe others will chime in about Sea World (haven't been yet).

Edited to add:   Just read your post again.  If you like nature and the outdoors, then I do recommend Disney's Animal Kingdom theme park!  It is so relaxing and fun (once you get past the entrance, which is weird...).  I highly recommend a visit - get there early, even before they open!  Also, we had a wonderful meal there at the Tusker House - it is a sit down buffet of all sorts of wonderful fresh "African" foods, but also has plain foods for picky eaters.  They offer beer and wine, and drinks as well as sodas.  They had wonderful salmon, meat, vegetarian items, salads, desserts, oh all sorts of items.  We had an early dinner there at about 4pm after being at the park all day, and it was so relaxing.  The same head chef is in charge of Boma, which is another buffet restaurant with very similar food at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, which is one of Disney's deluxe resorts a short drive away.  If you want to eat at it or any other sit down place, I recommend calling 407-WDW-DINE asap to get a reservation.  Many folks do the "dining plan" so have reservations six months in advance for dining.

Also, I recommend visiting www.allears.net as well as www.mousesavers.com or even www.disboards.com for other advice.

Don't worry, you will not see it all in a week.  I haven't in 20 visits, but just pick what you want to do and take your time.  

Another reason we would do a full week at Disney, is that the tickets per day go down the longer you are there.  Like, a 3 day ticket is $219 plus tax (add park hopping for $52, meaning you can leave one park and go to another Disney park that day).  But a 7 day ticket is $234 plus tax (plus $52 to park hop, which we definitely do every time).  So you see the difference is so little, that once you've invested over $200 in a ticket, you may as well do a lot at Disney (I get sucked into that too, but we love it).  I like to park hop, as if we go to the Magic Kingdom in the morning, we like to go to either Epcot or DHS in the evening (plus they don't serve any alcohol at the Magic Kingdom, and I like a beer or wine on vacation).

You can see I'm really a big Disney fan!


----------



## njdoofus

*Discovery Cove*

A great experience - dolphin swim, aviary, swmming with rays and tropical fish, all meals & beer included, or just lounge around.
I know you said you didn't want Sea World, but you said you like nature & outdoors.
http://www.discoverycove.com/
Did I mention that beer was included?


----------



## mwwich

For us Universal is more interesting as adults than Disney (expect perhaps for Epcot).  If you happen to be NASCAR fans...the track tour at Daytona is worth the drive (I think 90 minutes one way from what I remember).


----------



## SRenaeP

We enjoyed the Cirque du Soleil show (La Nouba, I believe) that is permanently hosted in Orlando.  If you're into shopping, there are a number of outlet malls.  There is also live music at the BB King restaurant and IIRC, there's a House of Blues there too.

-Steph


----------



## chriskre

Disney has lots to do that is free from the theme parks.

You could go to the Luau at the Polynesian hotel.  At 9pm you can see the Magic Kingdom fireworks without going into the park and also see the free electrical water parade that passes thru the lagoon behind Polynesian and Contemporary resorts.  

You could also spend an evening at the Boardwalk in Disney's boardwalk villas.  They have some nice restaurants like Cat Cora's Kouzzina which is a Greek restaurant.  You could also stay for the evening and go to Jellyrolls which starts getting hopping around 10pm til around 1am.  It's a dueling piano bar and is a nice night out for the adults.  It has a cover charge of about $10.  

Sheraton Vistana is also a real nice resort so since you are paying to stay there you might want to check out all the resort activities.  

Visiting Downtown Disney is free day and night and is a nice place to have lunch or dinner.  You can take the boat for a free tour of the resorts and the lagoon.

Holy Land experience might be of interest to you if you are into Biblical history.  

Mount Dora is a day trip for those who like quaint little towns and antiquing.
check out visitflorida.com.  St. Augustine has a winery San Sebastian if you wanted to do a day tour.  Also there is a winery in Mount Dora the Ridgeback.

If you like the architecture of Frank Lloyd Wright you might want to do a day trip to Florida Southern College for a tour of the school designed by him.
It's a beautiful area of Lakeland.

There are so many restaurants in Orlando you will have tons of options.  I love Chevy's but it's a chain.  I also like alot of the Disney restaurants like 1900 Park Fair in the Grand Floridian or Kona cafe in Poly.  

GF also has a spa in case you want to pamper yourself.  There is also a Mandera spa at the Swan/Dolphin.  

You can visit any of the Disney resorts for free and have lunch or dinner and then experience some of the Disney magic without having to do the parks.  
If you can, try to visit Kidani Village to see the animals and maybe have a meal at Sanaa or Mara's.  

Enjoy your adult trip.


----------



## lucillec

Bok Sanctuary is a nice peaceful place...it is on a mountain (few in florida!)...has a few trails..and a beautiful carillion tower with  concerts concerts daily...something to check out.  




Teddie2 said:


> We are going to Orlando for the first time.end of this month-- will have a full 7 days (nine but two are travel days) We are staying at the Sheraton Vistana  We wanted to just to one or two days at theme parks and thinking at this point Epcot one day and MGM or Universal the other.  We are not huge ride fans--no rollercoasters-- but tamer rides ok.  Not sure which is better universal or MGM
> Other days we wondered if there are some must see's --not interested in sea world or gators (did gators in St Augustine). Like outdoors, nature, visiting interesting cities (like St Augustine).. any thoughts suggestions as well as best places to eat would be helpful thanks..


----------



## gloria

*paddling adventure north of orlando*



Teddie2 said:


> Like outdoors, nature, visiting interesting cities (like St Augustine).. any thoughts suggestions as well as best places to eat would be helpful thanks..



hello -- one of the BEST paddling trips (canoe) i've ever been on was just a 45-minute drive north of the theme parks -- Wekiwa Springs --  it was an 8-mile flatwater trip and ended up near a small restaurant where we ate deep-fried alligator tail and boiled peanuts in a "frog strangler" (rain downpour) -- it was great fun....

you can rent canoes -- http://kid-friendly-travel-destinations.suite101.com/article.cfm/orlando_on_a_budget_wekiwa_springs_state_park


----------



## Timeshare Von

Sleuth's Mystery Dinner Theatre - A great time.  Located on I-Drive near Sand Lake


----------



## Scott_Ru

We vacation in Orlando regularly and we have found Sea World to be especially good for adults.  I agree with the above suggestion about Cirque du Soleil (no bad seats!) and the whole evening scene at Universal City Walk is fun.  (Try a movie there-- obviously top-flight equipment.)  We also enjoyed driving down to the Kennedy Space Center - a good take.

Enjoy.


----------



## Neesie

It's been a few years since I've been there and I might be spelling it wrong but there is a place called Lieu Gardens in Orlando that is lovely to walk through.  There is a historic house on site as well.

St. Augustine has been mentioined (one of my favorite walking towns)!  And nearby is Fernandina Beach on Amelia Island, I have not been there yet but it may be worth googling.


----------



## MauiLea

Kennedy Space Center in Cape Canaveral is a good spot. It's about an hour's drive EAST from Orlando.

Daytona Beach has the Raceway and tour. 

Tampa has an aquarium, science museum and some nice areas to hang out in.


----------



## Talent312

I endorse a side trip to Kennedy Space Center - can be done in 1/2 a day.
If you need to sit down for awhile, see a movie at the IMAX on Universal Drive.
.


----------



## riverdees05

*Bok Tower Gardens*

We enjoy Bok Tower Gardens
1151 Tower Blvd  Lake Wales, FL 33853
(863) 676-1408

It consists of a 250-acre garden, the 205-foot  tall Singing Tower with its carillon bells.

http://boktowergardens.org/


----------



## Miss Marty

*When do they have the Disney electrical water parade*



chriskre said:


> Disney has lots to do that is free from the theme parks.
> 
> You could go to the Luau at the Polynesian hotel.  At 9pm you can see the Magic Kingdom fireworks without going into the park and also see the free electrical water parade that passes thru the lagoon behind Polynesian and Contemporary resorts.



Where are the best (free) spots and times to see the Disney
electrical water parade as the floats pass thru the lagoon(s)?


----------



## alwysonvac

NOTE: This original TUG thread started in January 2010 and was recently bumped up yesterday


----------



## chriskre

Miss Marty said:


> Where are the best (free) spots and times to see the Disney
> electrical water parade as the floats pass thru the lagoon(s)?



It is in the evening after the parks close.
Haven't done it in a few years since I haven't stayed at a Magic Kingdom resort lately.  Only doing the AKV Kidani gig lately.


----------



## Miss Marty

*The Disney World  Electrical Water Pageant*

*
Features King Triton, Flags and Stars 
along Seven Seas Lagoon & Bay Lake*

Time:

Polynesian Resort - 9 pm.

Grand Floridian - 9:15 pm.

Wilderness Lodge - 9:35 pm.

Fort Wilderness - 9:45 pm.

Contemporary Resort - 10:05 pm.

Magic Kingdom - 10:20 pm. 
(only during extended MK park hours) 

Note:

The water pageant is composed of (14) fourteen (40) forty foot long lighted floats. It generally follows the schedule above, but be sure to check with Disney Guest Services for times "during your stay".

When the Magic Kingdom Fireworks are scheduled for 9 pm., the Electrical Water Pageant runs about 7-20 minutes later.

Inclement weather can cause cancellation of the pageant.


----------



## dwojo

Bok tower gardens is gorgeous. Tarpon springs is a nice day trip. There is a winery near Orlando that does tours as well. There are several fun and entertaining dinner shows


----------



## Miss Marty

*Bok Tower Gardens - Polk County Florida*



dwojo said:


> Bok tower gardens is gorgeous.



_Bok Tower Gardens has reciprocal benefit partnerships with various museums and cultural institutions throughout Florida and the American Horticultural Society (RAP) Reciprocal Admissions Program.  _

If you are a member of these participating organizations check your membership benefits to see what discount is available to you. These discounts can only be applied at the entrance gate upon arrival.

One-day Admission Combo Admission Adults $18 
General Admission and access to a self-guided tour of Pinewood Estate.

General Admission Adults $12 
Includes admission to the Gardens, 
Pine Ridge Nature Trail, Preserve Trail 
and the Visitor Center complex.

_ Parking at the Gardens is always free._



riverdees05 said:


> We enjoy Bok Tower Gardens
> 1151 Tower Blvd  Lake Wales, FL 33853
> (863) 676-1408
> 
> It consists of a 250-acre garden,
> the 205-foot  tall Singing Tower with its carillon bells.
> 
> http://boktowergardens.org/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Orlando for Adults*

_
Suggestion_

The Charles Hosmer Morse 
Museum of American Art

445 North Park Avenue 
Winter Park, FL 32789 
(407) 645-5311

Note: From  November through April
the Museum provides free admission 
every Friday from 4:00 pm to 8:00 pm.

Basic Memberships 
Student or Teacher: $5, 
Individual: $20, Family: $30

www. morsemuseum .org

Plan on visiting the next time we are
on vacation in the Orlando Fla area.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Orlando*

_
What’s In Bloom @
_
Harry P. Leu Gardens
1920 N Forest Ave  
Orlando, FL 32803
(407) 246-2620

www. leugardens .org

Adults: $10

AHS Reciprocal

Visiting members from (AHS) American Horticulutral Society 
receive free admission to Harry P. Leu Gardens in Orlando. 
These benefits are extended to members on the membership card. 
Valid membership card and Photo I.D. are required.

_
Leu Gardens are located less than five miles from Morse Museum
Hopefully we will be able to do both on our next visit to Orlando._


----------



## MULTIZ321

Miss Marty said:


> _
> Suggestion_
> 
> The Charles Hosmer Morse
> Museum of American Art
> 
> 445 North Park Avenue
> Winter Park, FL 32789
> (407) 645-5311
> 
> Note: From  November through April
> the Museum provides free admission
> every Friday from 4:00 pm to 8:00 pm.
> 
> Basic Memberships
> Student or Teacher: $5,
> Individual: $20, Family: $30
> 
> www. morsemuseum .org
> 
> Plan on visiting the next time we are
> on vacation in the Orlando Fla area.



+1 for the Charles Hosmer Morse Museum of American Art (aka The Morse Museum)

For those who don't want to become members, Admission is $5 for Adults, $4 for Seniors, $1 for Students and free for children under 12.

The museum has the world's most comprehensive collection of the works by Louis Comfort Tiffany, including the Tiffany Chapel which is truly stunning. 

The Tiffany chapel was constructed for the World's Columbian Exposition in Chicago in 1893 and was housed in the Tiffany & Co pavillion in the Manufacturers and Liberal Arts Building. See the museum website to learn more about the Chapel's journey from Chicago to the Cathedral Church of St. John the Divine in New York City and then to Laurelton Hall, the Tiffany estate on Long Island and then to the Chapel's rescue to Winter Park, Florida.

For history buffs, a great read is 'The Devil in the White City: Murder, Magic and Madness at the Fair that Changed America' by Erik Larson. It's a literary nonfiction novel that spans the years surrounding the building of the 1893 Chicago's World Fair (also known as the World's Columbian Exposition) with another plot-line about a serial killer who exploits the Fair to find his victims.
Also learn how the name White City came to be.

If you decide to go to the Morse Museum, another recommendation that is less than 10-minutes away is the Scenic Boat Tour in Winter Park. It's an 18-passenger pontoon boat tour on the pristine Winter Park Chain of Lakes.
Tours leave every hour from 10am to 4pm. Last tour leaves at 4pm. Cash Only. Adults - $12.00, Children (2-11) - $6.00, Under 2 Years Old Ride Free!
For more info see http://www.scenicboattours.com/

Also nearby if you enjoy art is the Rollins College Cornell Fine Arts Museum.
For more info see http://www.rollins.edu/cfam/

If you are using your GPS to get to any of these locations, I would ignore routings that don't include you taking North Park Avenue. Fun, historic district.


Richard


----------



## bankr63

OK so OP has loooonnnngggg since returned, but for the record I would like to add Blue Spring State Park.  During the winter months, you have amazing viewing of the manatee in crystal clear springs.  During the summer months, once the manatee return to the St John river, you can tube and swim in the springs.  All year long the river cruise is a fascinating nature lovers delight.  The guides are very knowledgeable and experts at spotting the local flora and fauna.

It's an easy google to find the Florida State Parks site.


----------



## MULTIZ321

For those interested in more info on Blue Spring State Park, see
http://www.floridastateparks.org/bluespring/

or
http://www.floridasprings.org/visit/map/bluespring/


Richard


----------



## kembjkk

*Orlando without Disney*

We have been to Orlando many times without doing Disney.  Personally, we prefer Orlando resorts,  because they are so big.  You really don't even need to leave the resort!  We enjoy soaking up the warm Florida sunshine and enjoying the amenities of the resort.  We have stayed at SVV and the landscaping is beautiful there.  I'd suggest for activities, the Arabian Knights, show, the Holy Land Experience, and I've heard you can visit orange groves, which would be really neat.


----------



## momeason

We are checking in to Marriott Cypress Harbor on 11-7. We are looking forward to enjoying the resort and restaurants, maybe Epcot one day.


----------



## JPrisco

The golfing in Orlando is great.  Lots of wonderful courses!  
The Ritz Carlton Golf Club course and the Disney Lake Buena Vista and Magnolia Courses are some of my favorites.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Groupon Orlando has great deals for mini golf.  Rick always buys a mini golf deal for the two of us.  We also just got an offer a few days ago through Groupon: half price Melting Pot, which is our favorite restaurant.  I think it was $48 for two of us.  We will definitely enjoy it.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex Cape Canaveral Florida*



MauiLea said:


> Kennedy Space Center in Cape Canaveral is a good spot.
> It's about an hour's drive EAST from Orlando.





Talent312 said:


> I endorse a side trip to Kennedy Space Center -
> can be done in 1/2 a day.




_General Admission Tickets Cost $50 plus parking
Is there enough to see to buy an Annual Pass? _

WEB 
Atlantis Adult Annual Pass Get 12 months of Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex for less than two admissions. Benefits include unlimited admission for 1 year, free parking, discounts on guest admissions (up to six guests per visit), discounts on food, retail, and select Education Programs.


----------



## talkamotta

Whenever we went to Orlando, even with 5 children,  we would do one day at Cocoa Beach and one day at Clearwater Beach.   I recommend Kennedy Space Center although it is not at good now as it once was (and costs more) and Cirque de Solei.  We have even had rest days at the condo and spent a couple of hours at Universal City Walk or Downtown Disney.  One time we went to the Disney hotels and looked at all the Christmas decorations. 

If you like wine.  Two of my favorite wineries are   good for day trips.  On your way to Clearwater/Tampa take the exit at Plant City and there is a Keel and Curley Winery. http://www.keelandcurleywinery.com/  A day trip to St. Augustine   can be done and there is lots to do in that cute town. A fort in the middle of the city, cobble stone streets and St. Sabastian Winery.  Both wines can be bought at most Publix stores.  

One year we did theme parks everyday, I got so tired of it that I promised myself I would never do that to myself again.  

Im glad we are all different it gives us more  ideas to share.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Orlando for Adults and Kids...*

World of Chocolate Museum
International Drive Orlando

http://www.worldofchocolatemuseum.com/


----------



## mdurette

Miss Marty said:


> Where are the best (free) spots and times to see the Disney
> electrical water parade as the floats pass thru the lagoon(s)?




To add a bit more to this:

We head to Orlando a lot, but don't necessarily do Disney Parks on every trip.   We will do the "free" stuff.

1.  From the beach at the Fort Wilderness Campground, we watch the MK fireworks.  They pipe in the music from the park onto the beach.  We typically will couple this with a dining reservation with either the Hoop Dee Doo or Mickey's BBQ or the other buffet restaurant on-site.  Dinner and fireworks!

2.  We head to the boardwalk for dinner.   Prior to kid - we would have dinner and then head go to Jellyrolls (dueling piano bar).   Now with kid, dinner, street performers, bike or boat rental and then ice cream!   A couple of times we have caught the movie on the beach that BC is playing!

If it was adults only.......
I would still do SeaWorld - LOVE that place and it is more shows than rides.
Discovery Cove is cool.  Check out the site and see if that is something that interest you.
We have done Daytona speedway and Kennedy Space - again, if it interest you they are both great.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Orange County History Center in Orlando*

*
www. thehistorycenter .org*

Located in the heart of downtown Orlando, 65 East Central Blvd. (407) 836-8500 the History Center offers three floors of dynamic permanent exhibits exploring 12,000 years of Central Florida history.

 In partnership with Bank of America, the History Center offers free admission on the first full weekend of every month for Bank of America cardholders.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Bank of America Museums on Us*

The first full weekend of the month
Lots of places to visit in Orlando Fla


----------

